# advies gevraagd : "flieger-ühr"



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Wie kan me wat uitleg verschaffen mbt een "fliegerühr"? Ik wil er graag één kopen, en ik was op de site van Stowa aan het rondsnuiten, maar als je een paar opties neemt, zoals de gravure op de zijkant van de kast en het mechanisme, loopt de wachttijd onmiddelijk enorm op. Ook lijkt me 40mm wat aan de kleine kant voor zo een horloge (kan natuurlijk ook tussen mijn oren zitten), zeker als je in overweging neemt hoe groot ze in de jaren '40 van vorige eeuw waren. Ik ben normaal niet zo voor "grote" horloges, maar bij dit type vind ik het wel passen als het uurwerk +/-42mm zou zijn. Dan kom ik als alternatief voor Stowa bij Laco uit, maar blijft een Laco kwalitatief overeind t.o.v een Stowa? Zijn de verschillen in kwaliteit en afwerking significant van de modellen en merken? Qua "look" ga ik alvast voor het type zoals op de onderstaande foto's :







(Laco type A)








(Stowa)
Dus, géén merknaam op de dial, géén datum, en liefst een handopwinder. Blijkbaar zijn vooral over de kwaliteit van Laco de meningen verdeeld? Ook heb ik ergens gelezen over "de originele vijf fabrikanten", maar ik vind niet terug wélke ze daar nu juist mee bedoelen, mss weet iemand van jullie het antwoord hier op? Als ik een flieger koop wil ik graag kopen van een fabrikant met een directe link naar de historische fliegers, dus geen Parnis etc... Welke merken zie ik over het hoofd? Hopelijk word ik via deze draad wat wijzer over dit voor mij onbekende type van horloges.
Dank bij voorbaat,
I-B


----------



## Staudt (May 1, 2014)

Ik heb zelf een Laco gehad, was er wel gecharmeerd over. Maar uiteindelijk toch verkocht. Ik heb twee fliegers, een Mark XVI en een eigen creatie.

Er zijn inderdaad 5 oer-Fliegermerken: Lange & Sohne, Laco, Stowa, Wempe en IWC.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

dus die bovenste is je eigen creatie?


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Ik heb zelf de Stowa Flieger. Die is wel het wachten waard. De kroon is erg mooi en de afwerking is perfect.
Je kan ook nog kijken naar de Archimede Pilot 42 H automatic. Die is 42 mm.
Heeft een levertijd van 2 weken en veel verschillende opties.


----------



## MisterHo (Apr 1, 2014)

Beste Inca,
Ik zat dus in een dezelfde schuitje een paar maanden terug.(daarom ben ik dus ook lid van wus geworden).

5 originele fabrikanten: IWC, WEMPE, STOWA, LACO en ALS

IWC, Wempe en ALS waren buiten budget en volgens mij maakt Wempe ze iets anders.

Dus bleven Stowa& Laco over. Ik heb natuurlijk ook naar alternatieven gekeken zoals Steinhart, Hamilton en nog wat micro brands. Budget was laag, dus wou ik maar een Steinhart kopen.

Gelukkig had Amazon España een lage prijs voor mijn LACO MUNSTER en de rest is geschiedenis.

Stowa`s lange leveringstijd en een toch iets te sterile look waren voor mij een afknapper. Laco`s caliber miyota was voor mij een vraagteken(was ETA beter of nou niet)
Gelukkig is mijn Munster met een LACO 24 caliber, volgens hun een ETA of SW. Alhoewel ik niet denk dat Stowa kwalitatief veel beter is(kan het niet beoordelen)
is de discussie veelal sandblasted vs beadblasted, looks etc. Maar goed zoals bij elk merk kun je natuurlijk een "lemon" kopen.

De Stowa is gepolijst, wat glimmerende horloge. Mijn Laco is grijs. Ik zou voor geen goud meer ruilen ;-)

Trouwens Amazon.es heeft de Laco Westerland voor 845 op Laco.de is ie 990.
Laco 1925 861750 - Reloj analógico manual para hombre, correa de cuero color marrón: Amazon.es: Relojes
https://shop.laco.de/de/Westerland.html

Trouwens FL 23883 is soort patentbenaming voor dit soort horloges. Puristen zweren erbij!

Mijn Laco Munster op een NATO:








Ben even mijn andere foto`s kwijt.


----------



## Staudt (May 1, 2014)

Inca Bloc said:


> dus die bovenste is je eigen creatie?


Ja! Interesse? Kan er nog wel een maken hoor


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Ik houd het voorlopig op mijn Big Pilot. Echter als ik een mooie ALS tegen kom, dan mag die bij de collectie.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Staudt said:


> Ja! Interesse? Kan er nog wel een maken hoor


Heel erg mooi, ik PB je morgen wel ;-)



Bidle said:


> Echter als ik een mooie ALS tegen kom, dan mag die bij de collectie.


Dankzij het miezerige weer terug van BBQ op klokjes gegaan? :-d


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Nope,.. volop bezig geweest, gisteren ook en de dag daarvoor,... etc, etc. Begonnen eind mei en de teller staat op 72 sessies.

Voorheen had ik altijd nog wel een boek over horloges om te lezen of reviews ed.. Echter kijk enkel nog maar op het forum om bij te blijven en contact met de standaard verzamelaars voor mijn lijstje. 
Alle nieuwere modellen vind ik al 5jr. niet veel aan m.u.v. enkelen.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Eigenlijk kan ik niets meer aan deze discussie toevoegen - alles is al gezegd,

Zelf heb ik een paar vliegeniers in mijn collectie en, zonder dat ik dat echt besefte, heeft mijn ziekte in '98 met een vliegenier vlucht genomen. Niet een van de grote 5, maar toch een merk met luchtvaart geschiedenis en connecties:









En Anneke deed meteen ook mee (dit waren onze Kerstcadeaus in '98):









Volgende was de ultieme vliegenier: 'n astronaut en laten we hier even buiten beschouwing. Big Pilot van IWC stond erg lang erg hoog op mijn lijstje maar is voor mij net een maatje (of twee) te groot. Vaker dan eens gepast, maar gewoon te groot. Het is echter een subliem horloge. Dan toch maar een maatje minder en voila, 2 piloten van 1 van de 5 (Anneke deed weer mee):









Ik ben (was) al heel wat jaren op de uitkijk voor een FOLE, of, voluit, 'n Stowa Flieger Original Limited Edition. Meermalen net achter het net gevist, paar laten passeren vanwege belachelijke vraagprijzen, schimmige verkopers, etc. Uiteindelijk heb ik op de valreep van 2013 FOLE 13/80 weten te scoren en jullie hebben hem hier al een paar maal langs zien komen. Daarom maar plaatjes van de vorige eigenaar (hebben jullie wellicht nog niet gezien):


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ik heb zelf een aantal flieger modellen. Maar omdat mijn smaak weer veel meer richting de 36-40mm aan het migreren is, draag ik ze bijna nooit.















Qua formaat kan het trouwens prima:


----------



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

Inmiddels al een paar jaar in mijn bezit, de Laco B-uhr... Kwaliteit is gezien het geld wat ik voor heb betaald subliem!
Geen idee hoe de duurdere modellen van Laco zijn (qua afwerking etc)..


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Er staat op dit forum ergens een vergelijking tussen een Stowa en een Laco. Wat ik er persoonlijk van over gehouden heb is dat de Stowa wat verfijnder is, wat "mooier" afgewerkt. De Laco lijkt echter meer op de oorspronkelijke horloges, de Stowa is er eerder los op gebaseerd. Nu, de rechte lugs van die Laco modellen zorgt ervoor dat ze niet goed passen op mijn kleine pols dus heb ik het gehouden op een van de Laco modellen met miyota binnenwerk zoals boeing767 ook reeds gepost heeft. Deze heeft dan ook weer minder te maken met het origineel natuurlijk, met name wat de vorm van de kast betreft.

Het gaat er dan ook een beetje om wat je net wilt: een militair uitziend horloge dat sterk teruggrijpt naar het origineel of een eerder modern uitziend exemplaar dat wat losser omgaat met het originele ontwerp? Ik moet zeggen dat ik zelf een Stowa Marine Original heb en de kwaliteit is fantastisch. Ik denk niet dat de Stowa op dat vlak zou teleurstellen.


----------



## MisterHo (Apr 1, 2014)

Martin_B said:


> Ik heb zelf een aantal flieger modellen. Maar omdat mijn smaak weer veel meer richting de 36-40mm aan het migreren is, draag ik ze bijna nooit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smullen maar!! Way te gek!:-!:-!


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Ik heb zonet een flieger besteld. Het is een Steinhart "Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage TITAN A-Muster" geworden. Ik heb bewust voor 47mm gekozen omdat ik vind dat een toolwatch als dit lekker oversized mag zijn. Het horloge heeft een ETA 2824-2 mechanisme en kost slechts de helft van een Laco of Stowa. Het heeft een afgeleefde look en de titanium kast past erg goed bij de "steampunk"-look van het geheel. Allemaal alvast bedankt voor jullie hulp en nuttige tip's
Mvg,
I-B


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> Ik heb zelf een aantal flieger modellen. Maar omdat mijn smaak weer veel meer richting de 36-40mm aan het migreren is, draag ik ze bijna nooit.


Ergens zonde, de Alpha is grandioos.


----------



## ScreenKiller (Aug 24, 2013)

ik heb een stowa black Flieger besteld limited edition van 200 stuks. ben er nog steeds op aan het wachten.
gr,
kevin


----------



## MisterHo (Apr 1, 2014)

Inca Bloc said:


> Ik heb zonet een flieger besteld. Het is een Steinhart "Nav B-Uhr 47 Vintage TITAN A-Muster" geworden. Ik heb bewust voor 47mm gekozen omdat ik vind dat een toolwatch als dit lekker oversized mag zijn. Het horloge heeft een ETA 2824-2 mechanisme en kost slechts de helft van een Laco of Stowa. Het heeft een afgeleefde look en de titanium kast past erg goed bij de "steampunk"-look van het geheel. Allemaal alvast bedankt voor jullie hulp en nuttige tip's
> Mvg,
> I-B
> View attachment 1613281
> ...


Goede keus. Ben wel benieuwd of Steinhart horloges keepers zijn of nu een trend die snel overwaait.
Vooral de OVM zijn popi. 
Weet iemand wat inside info over hoe ze zo goedkoop ETA horloges kunnen aanbieden??


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

MisterHo said:


> Weet iemand wat inside info over hoe ze zo goedkoop ETA horloges kunnen aanbieden??


 Swatch heeft al jàren een 23 stenen ETA automaat voor een prikje ;-)


----------



## MisterHo (Apr 1, 2014)

Inca Bloc said:


> Swatch heeft al jàren een 23 stenen ETA automaat voor een prikje ;-)


Ja, mijn kids eten ook gratis thuis.


----------



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

MisterHo said:


> Goede keus. Ben wel benieuwd of Steinhart horloges keepers zijn of nu een trend die snel overwaait.
> Vooral de OVM zijn popi.
> Weet iemand wat inside info over hoe ze zo goedkoop ETA horloges kunnen aanbieden??


Sprak ooit met Ruud (van Clockwise), en die gaf aan dat Gunter zelf tegen hem zei dat hij juist de Zwiterse merken "voor aap" wilde zetten, omdat de prijzen kunstmatig hoog zijn....
Blijkbaar betalen we allemaal te veel...

Trouwens een prima keuze Inca! Ik ben nog steeds erg blij met mijn Steinhart. Ik zou ook niet weten waarom Steinhart een trend zou moeten zijn? Het zijn prachtige horloges die een hoge prijs/kwaliteitsverhouding hebben.


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Zo goedkoop zijn ze eigenlijk ook niet, er rekening mee houdend dat ze een erg klein bedrijf zijn dat alleen via internet verkoopt. Vele merken van dit formaat in deze prijs categorie te vinden.


----------



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oldheritage said:


> Zo goedkoop zijn ze eigenlijk ook niet, er rekening mee houdend dat ze een erg klein bedrijf zijn dat alleen via internet verkoopt. Vele merken van dit formaat in deze prijs categorie te vinden.


Helemaal mee eens, maar eerlijk is eerlijk, in reviews scoren bijna alle modellen ongekend hoog. De afwerking die Steinhart haalt heb ik persoonlijk nog niet bij andere (kleine) fabrikanten gezien (voor dat geld). Enige kleine complicaties moet je even bij Steinhart op de koop toe nemen, ze zijn zo hard gegroeit dat je in het Steinhart forum nog al is klachten hoort (over de QC)... Ik moet toegeven dat ik tot nu toe 2x een Steinhart heb teruggestuurd (omdat ik hem in het echt vond tegenvallen), maar ik heb mijn geld altijd netjes teruggekregen. Ook zijn alle Steinharts die ik besteld heb altijd probleemloos geweest.


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Mijn comment was niet negatief bedoeld hoor, ik geloof best dat Steinhart prima kwaliteit levert. Zelf heb ik wat meer betaald en heb ik een Stowa Marine Original gekocht. Voor mij de meerprijs kwalitatief gezien wel waard over de Steinhart Marine modellen, al leveren die laatste wel meer waar voor je geld.


----------



## Straight Banana (Dec 22, 2012)

Ik heb lang op het punt gestaan een flieger te nemen. Uiteindelijk toch maar niet gedaan, maar ze blijven een optie voor een toekomstige aankoop.

Tijdens die twijfelperiode kwam de Laco steeds weer naar voren als eerste keuze. Het was vooral de case die me richting dat merk trok. Het was de enige die afweek van de ietwat generieke cases die de andere (inclusief high end) merken gebruiken.


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Ja, Laco bouwt veruit de meest historisch accurate piloten horloges op dit moment. Andere merken produceren meer een losse, moderne interpretatie daarvan. Voor mij is die historisch accurate kast niet goed met zijn rechte lugs (kleine pols...) maar ik vind ze er zeker goed uitzien. Ik twijfelde zelf om een Stowa Flieger te kopen vanwege de mooie afwerking maar ben uiteindelijk voor een Stowa Marine Original gegaan, die dan weer erg dicht aanleunt bij de Marine Chronometer zakhorloges uit diezelfde periode.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

vandaag heb ik een terugstorting ontvangen van Steinhart. geen uitleg via mail of niets, dus heb ik zelf de customer-service gemaild om meer uitleg. Waarschijnlijk zitten ze aan de limiet van hun productie? Dat gebeurt blijkbaar wel vaker daar, wie weet hier meer over?
Mvg,
I-B


----------



## MisterHo (Apr 1, 2014)

Inca Bloc said:


> vandaag heb ik een terugstorting ontvangen van Steinhart. geen uitleg via mail of niets, dus heb ik zelf de customer-service gemaild om meer uitleg. Waarschijnlijk zitten ze aan de limiet van hun productie? Dat gebeurt blijkbaar wel vaker daar, wie weet hier meer over?
> Mvg,
> I-B


Dan zouden ze toch zoals Stowa een leveringstijdstip inbouwen als je besteld?? Bijv als je dit model besteld, levertijd 3mnd?

Dan toch maar een LACO!

Model Dusseldorf, used look, not too shabby!


----------



## MisterHo (Apr 1, 2014)

Beste Inca,
Als je nog steeds een Flieger zoekt:
Kemner; hij verkoopt alleen via ebay: Kemmner "Flieger 45 mm" braun mit Unitas 6498-1 soigné elaboré swiss | eBay

Heeft goede reputatie; alleen heeft nu unitas Fliegers, dacht dat ie ook automatische verkocht, maar dat is wel te vragen.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

nah, ik ga al mijn horloges weg doen. Ik heb 2 quartzen besteld, die zou ik woensdag bij de AD mogen gaan ophalen. Ik ga mijn collectie uit (voorlopig wss) een stuk of 5 quartzen laten bestaan....


----------



## MisterHo (Apr 1, 2014)

Ja ik zag je post later bij F2. Is wel een hele stap;maar je zal niet de enige zijn die zoiets zal doen.
Ik misschien ook wel.

Mijn Rolex& Bovet hou ik zekers(emotionele waarden); de rest ?? Bijv. mijn Corum gaat nu nog 2de hands op ebay voor veel geld, als ik de helft
van wat ze vragen op ebay krijg, ben ik een gelukkig man.

Er zijn veel LACO Fliegers met quartz calibers, is dat niet wat


----------

